# Hype-X mod to barnett



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I think this is a barnett wrist rocket or similar. I'm sure you guys will know exactly...
got it for nothing because it had no bands or handle so...........

































The plan is to attach a whisker biscut and some para cord instead of a pouch, with little loop and use archery draw/trigger release for arrows. I have 4+ meters of theraband blk tube so should be good for rubber for a while...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice job as always... I still haven't tried a wrist rocket , maybe in the near future.

LGD


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Thanks brother. did you see my little tribute to your secret santa gift to me in 'Home made slingshots'? Not quite as cool as yours but I like it for my first attempt at a natural.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a cool looking setup!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Thanks brother. did you see my little tribute to your secret santa gift to me in 'Home made slingshots'? Not quite as cool as yours but I like it for my first attempt at a natural.


I have now.. and I think its just as cool if not better









LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Thanks brother. did you see my little tribute to your secret santa gift to me in 'Home made slingshots'? Not quite as cool as yours but I like it for my first attempt at a natural.


I have now.. and I think its just as cool if not better









LGD
[/quote]

Ha ha. There never as cool if you've made 'em yourself!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> That's a cool looking setup!


Thanks DH. Wait till you see it finished with whisker biscut and stuff. Should shoot arrows nice n straight... we'll see....


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I really like that! It reminds me of the stock/grip on a competition target rifle.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

excellent job!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that looks lovely


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Take THAT Barnett!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i like the handle


----------

